# Allergic to Orijen



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

Chowder- I just saw your post that said you have one dog that can't eat Orijen because of a salmon allergy. Now I'm wondering if it's the salmon mine is allergic to.

My dogs were eating regular Orijen for several months. My pit bull had a bad ear infection, hives on her belly, and she was chewing on her feet and legs. My vet said she has a food allergy. The vet said to switch to a higher quality food. I said, she eats Orijen! lol Then then vet said to change her food to a duck or vension food. I skeptically switched her to Natural Balance Duck. The ear infection cleared up, no more hives or chewing within a couple of weeks. SO, I bought a bag of Orijen red meat for my Saint and started giving my pit bull a little of the Orijen red meat because she went crazy for it and she really didn't care much for the NB Duck. Well, I was shocked again as she started scratching her ear, getting hives and chewing her legs. So now I believe that she IS actually allergic to something in Orijen. Salmon maybe? I don't know?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

its possible, but it also may be any of the flowers/herbs they add. Have you tried something with a simper ingridient list like wellness core? I think they use canola oil instead.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Unosmom. I will give Core a try.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Sorry, I just checked Core, it looks like it has salmon oil in it. 

What about Pinnacle duck/potato?

I would still get a small bag of wellness core ocean in case it isnt the salmon oil but something else.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Another good one that might work for you is California Natural, my German Shepherd Puppy loves the lamb. Not much in this brand.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

I highly doubt it is the salmon since there is salmon oil in the NB Duck. 

You can also eliminate potatoes. 

More likely than not, one of those accessory floral ingredients which are used to provide alternate vitamin and mineral sources is the culprit. If I had to pick out, I would say alfalfa since, like most legumes, animals are more likely to have an allergy to legumes than other fauna.

Wellness CORE may be a good choice, but it also has some excess "goodies" like spinach and parsley. The nice thing is that it would be able to reduce the list of potential allergens depending on how she responds to it.

EVO is another option for grain-free which could also reduce the list.

Or, you could take the easy road and switch to an anti-allergy feed such as Wellness Simple Solution and California Natural and just be done with it.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I have been starting my Lhasa on Evo kibble and she is doing well on it. I know it is the salmon that she is allergic to in the Orijen because I've given her other foods with salmon and salmon oil in them and had her react very violently to them. She actually turns red hot, has horrendous ear infections, and if she eats enough she will have bloody colitis. She does the same thing with olive oil in food. 

Evo kibble has no salmon oil in it but Evo canned does so she only gets the Evo kibble. She has had it for about a week now and seems to be doing well. I'd give the Evo a try..


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

SuZQuzie said:


> Or, you could take the easy road and switch to an anti-allergy feed such as Wellness Simple Solution and California Natural and just be done with it.



My Lhasa hated the Wellness simple solutions and California Natural kibbles. I didn't really like using them because I thought they were lacking in meat content. I still have some cans of California Natural and even though it's canned, she still doesn't like it. It's really heavy in the rice. I'm trying to get all the carbs away from her in case they are one of her allergy culprits and for almost the same price, I'd prefer to buy a grain free product and get her on as much of an all meat diet as possible. Also, the Natural Balance anti-allergy Venison and potato kibble is made with salmon oil so you have to really check the ingredients in some of the special allergy diets. She got really sick on the Natural Balance before I knew it was salmon she was allergic to.


----------

